# All 6 Nintendo 3DS AR Cards Revealed!!



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2011)

*UPDATE: All 6 Nintendo 3DS AR Cards AND AR Games Revealed!*





Update: It seems that the six AR Cards do not reflect the six AR Games. It's been revealed that all these cards do is bring their respective characters (in the case of the ? card, this can be whatever the game calls for, be it Miis or your Nintendog) into the real world. The six different AR Games, however, provide different gameplay and experiences. As to what those are, we're still not sure. We've only seen two (Mii Viewer and Target Shooting) and there are two more that are known by name; Star Viewer (which is said to be similar to Mii Viewer and use the character AR cards) and Billiards.

*UPDATE:* Apparently, the six AR Games are Mii Viewer, Star Viewer, Graffiti, Target Shooting, Fishing, and AR Shot (a combination of pool and golf).

Mii Viewer





Star Viewer





Graffiti





Target Shooting





Fishing




AR Shot


​


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2011)

The ones that come with it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> The ones that come with it?


Yeah. I believe this photo comes from a 3DS unboxing from a video game retailer (GAME, I think). But even though we know what all the cards look like now, we don't know what all they _do_.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

What do these cards do exatly? The Video I watched was in Japanese. Is it you take a photo of it and it plays a little animation on your screen or something?


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2011)

What is an AR card exactly?


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 17, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:


> What do these cards do exatly? The Video I watched was in Japanese. Is it you take a photo of it and it plays a little animation on your screen or something?


It's more like you focus the camera on the card when it's placed on a flat surface (but you're not taking a picture) and the card comes to life. Graphic animation and effects come out of the card, allowing some interaction with it also. You could also move around the card to see different angles of the animation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAVzoshvxE0
Around 2:40 is a good example of the AR card.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 18, 2011)

if these are included with the 3ds, kickass.
i really hope they come up with some fresh gameplay styles with this.  i would LOVE playing, say, a phoenix wright game that came with a booklet of AR cards that let you inspect a 3D crime scene.

the creativity that can come from these things is sick.  do want.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> if these are included with the 3ds, kickass.
> i really hope they come up with some fresh gameplay styles with this.  i would LOVE playing, say, a phoenix wright game that came with a booklet of AR cards that let you inspect a 3D crime scene.
> 
> the creativity that can come from these things is sick.  do want.


They are included with the system.

And it seems that the six AR Cards do not reflect the six AR Games. It's been revealed that all these cards do is bring their respective characters (in the case of the ? card, this can be whatever the game calls for, be it Miis or your Nintendog) into the real world. The six different AR Games, however, provide different gameplay and experiences. As to what those are, we're still not sure. We've only seen two (Mii Viewer and Target Shooting) and there are two more that are known by name; Star Viewer (which is said to be similar to Mii Viewer and use the character AR cards) and Billiards.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2011)

Basically the 3DS displays what the camera sees.  You then put a card down and it comes to life.  For example, if you put the Pikmin card on your kitchen table with the 3DS pointed at it, you'll see a bunch of Pikmin come out of the card on your kitchen table or something.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Basically the 3DS displays what the camera sees.  You then put a card down and it comes to life.  For example, if you put the Pikmin card on your kitchen table with the 3DS pointed at it, you'll see a bunch of Pikmin come out of the card on your kitchen table or something.


 
Really rather pointless edition imo, but fun for the kids I guess.


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Really rather pointless edition imo, but fun for the kids I guess.


 I think it's pointless, too. But it could be kinda cute :3


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Really rather pointless edition imo, but fun for the kids I guess.


 i think that's only the surface value of this system..

if it's possible to tie it in with games, i will be more than ecstatic about this feature.  sounds like a really refreshing mechanic.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i think that's only the surface value of this system..
> 
> if it's possible to tie it in with games, i will be more than ecstatic about this feature.  sounds like a really refreshing mechanic.


 
Putting it into games would be a bad thing imo. There's already enough gimmicks in the games, don't need more.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Putting it into games would be a bad thing imo. There's already enough gimmicks in the games, don't need more.


 
What about Mario Kart where you use a steering wheel and throw these cards for the bananas.  And you shoot koopa shells with one of those plastic guns.  But if a koopa shell is coming at you, you have the chance to block it away with one of those plastic tennis racket extenders.  But hopefully Nintendo comes out with a gas/brake pedal addon too.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> What about Mario Kart where you use a steering wheel and throw these cards for the bananas.  And you shoot koopa shells with one of those plastic guns.  But if a koopa shell is coming at you, you have the chance to block it away with one of those plastic tennis racket extenders.  But hopefully Nintendo comes out with a gas/brake pedal addon too.


 
What if I want to play Mario Kart on the train, not exactly gnna throw cards everywhere ?_?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> What if I want to play Mario Kart on the train, not exactly gnna throw cards everywhere ?_?


 
Someone should ask Yu-Gi-Oh how he duels on a train...

Actually that gave me a real idea, lol.  Card games like that could be a lot more interesting with AR.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Someone should ask Yu-Gi-Oh how he duels on a train...
> 
> Actually that gave me a real idea, lol.  Card games like that could be a lot more interesting with AR.


 
Now _that_ would be cool. Imagine the 3DS the size of a table and when you put down a card it ARed an image of the character xD


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Now _that_ would be cool. Imagine the 3DS the size of a table and when you put down a card it ARed an image of the character xD


 been done with the PS3 i think (one game, at least)

and how would it be a bad thing to put this into games?  there's plenty of gimmicks, sure.. but they're just that, only a gimmick.
a gimmick that could actually help gameplay and immersion (not motion control crap, either) would be great, imo.

it wouldn't have to be in every game.. it would terribly bog down most of them.. but say there are certain games that use the feature to have AR-levels, in which you take the cards out of the instruction manual and use them to play certain levels..

they've already shown the shooter thing, why not have a character you can walk around on your kitchen table, fighting little green men who pop out of the ground?

i can't think of a whole list.. i don't have any games in mind that could use it properly, aside from phoenix wright and a shooting game.. but i really think this is a good way to go.  a card is about as easy to print as the instruction manual (use a thicker paper, whoop), and couldn't be that much more difficult to add in..

i dunno.  maybe it would be.  i just love the idea.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> been done with the PS3 i think (one game, at least)
> 
> and how would it be a bad thing to put this into games?  there's plenty of gimmicks, sure.. but they're just that, only a gimmick.
> a gimmick that could actually help gameplay and immersion (not motion control crap, either) would be great, imo.
> ...


 
But... the poor trees! SAVE THE TREESSSS


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> But... the poor trees! SAVE THE TREESSSS


 BUT... THE POOR INSTRUCTION MANUALS! SAVE THE INSTRUCTIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> BUT... THE POOR INSTRUCTION MANUALS! SAVE THE INSTRUCTIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


 
But I can't say I remember the last time I read an instruction manual


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> But I can't say I remember the last time I read an instruction manual


 that's always the first thing i do before playing a game.
if not only for the character art that sometimes pops up in there.
well designed manuals make me all giddy at the prospect of playing the game, while poorly designed ones make me sad on the inside.

of course, the game is what you play, but i have a lil' thing for the manuals.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> that's always the first thing i do before playing a game.
> if not only for the character art that sometimes pops up in there.
> well designed manuals make me all giddy at the prospect of playing the game, while poorly designed ones make me sad on the inside.
> 
> of course, the game is what you play, but i have a lil' thing for the manuals.


 
And I thought I was bad for having a thing for the boxes :L


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't read instruction manuals either.  But I'm sure they are useful to some people.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

((((

i know some people read them, too.. but i do kinda take it a bit far.

still, the point's there.. the manuals are a nice addition.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Putting it into games would be a bad thing imo. There's already enough gimmicks in the games, don't need more.


It's already going to be in at least one game, as it's been confirmed that you can use an AR card to bring your Nintendog into the real world. And I don't see why it's a bad thing. Sure, it can be seen as a "gimmick" (god I hate that word so much), but it's just harmless fun. Why _not_ add it? I'd rather have the feature than not have it at all. Even though the idea of taking 3D pictures with your Miis, Nintendogs, and Nintendo characters isn't really a game and doesn't have much to it, it's still a fun little feature to play around with from time to time.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> It's already going to be in at least one game, as it's been confirmed that you can use an AR card to bring your Nintendog into the real world. And I don't see why it's a bad thing. Sure, it can be seen as a "gimmick" (god I hate that word so much), but it's just harmless fun. Why _not_ add it? I'd rather have the feature than not have it at all. Even though the idea of taking 3D pictures with your Miis, Nintendogs, and Nintendo characters isn't really a game and doesn't have much to it, it's still a fun little feature to play around with from time to time.


 
It's fine, aslong as it's not required. It'd be silly if it was like the pokewalker too, getting bonuses for using it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> It's fine, aslong as it's not required. It'd be silly if it was like the pokewalker too, getting bonuses for using it.


 i think i know where you're coming from.. but the pokewalker has nothing to do with this, i don't think.  the pokewalker was pretty standalone, and the only way to get good items/pokemon was if you really really used it a lot.

the AR cards aren't for every game, but the use in nintendogs is a welcome addition, in my opinion.  that's the kind of thing i want to see put to good use.  it obviously doesn't fit into most games, because it is both insanely different, experimental (might not work 100% of the time), and will obviously take a little while to set up/require a nice playing area.

but.  the games that do take advantage of this will no doubt be very fun to play, when it works.  might just be me, but there's something cayoot about imagining your little virtual dog scampering around on your desktop, bed, table, etc, even if it's only on your ds' screen.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> It's fine, aslong as it's not required. It'd be silly if it was like the pokewalker too, getting bonuses for using it.


Oh, yeah, of course. I couldn't see any sort of AR feature being required, anyway. And what Psychonaut said about the Pok?walker.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i think i know where you're coming from.. but the pokewalker has nothing to do with this, i don't think.  the pokewalker was pretty standalone, and the only way to get good items/pokemon was if you really really used it a lot.
> 
> the AR cards aren't for every game, but the use in nintendogs is a welcome addition, in my opinion.  that's the kind of thing i want to see put to good use.  it obviously doesn't fit into most games, because it is both insanely different, experimental (might not work 100% of the time), and will obviously take a little while to set up/require a nice playing area.
> 
> but.  the games that do take advantage of this will no doubt be very fun to play, when it works.  might just be me, but there's something cayoot about imagining your little virtual dog scampering around on your desktop, bed, table, etc, even if it's only on your ds' screen.


 
The pokewalker still gave an advantage to those who used it though. A lot of the pokemon, rare or not, you could get right away using the pokewalker, whereas you had to wait until very late in the game otherwise.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> The pokewalker still gave an advantage to those who used it though. A lot of the pokemon, rare or not, you could get right away using the pokewalker, whereas you had to wait until very late in the game otherwise.


 if you want to sit there and shake a pedometer for hours, or go on a nature walk, along with reconnecting multiple times to unlock the various paths, be my guest.
i would rather just play the game and get the pokemon themselves.

it is not feasible to abuse the pokewalker.  it takes time, and more effort than playing the actual game ever was for me.  cuz i could just sit there and hold the D-pad to get from place to place/catch pokemon.  the pokewalker isn't the same.

and the pokewalker was included with every copy of the game.  what's the problem?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2011)

*UPDATE:* Apparently, the six AR Games are Mii Viewer, Star Viewer, Graffiti, Target Shooting, Fishing, and AR Shot (a combination of pool and golf).

Mii Viewer






Star Viewer





Graffiti





Target Shooting





Fishing




AR Shot


​


----------



## Biochao (Mar 1, 2011)

You can print your own AR cards here:  http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/download/3ds_arcard.pdf


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2011)

Biochao said:


> You can print your own AR cards here:  http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/download/3ds_arcard.pdf


And then you can print out giant ones and do stuff like this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57511


----------

